# Help on Grow Box!!! (Kush)



## lilbudd (May 29, 2007)

*Hey guys, Okay so here is whats going on. I need help on
 plans for a growbox. I want to be able to veg and flower 2 
Kush plants in the smallest possible area. I would use cfls in a wide spectrum. but i'm not exactly sure which ones to get. Also will fluros work when it comes to flowering 
time?  I have a very well hidden place to put my grow box, however will the smell of the plants be strong enough to be smelled in a different room? This is my first indoor grow, so i will need alot of help. All advice is welcomed! Thanks Guys!!!!*


----------



## Sticky_Budz (May 29, 2007)

hey lilbudd a friend of mine has to plants going in his closet he has them in the corner with the flours leaning over them in the corner and has a great harvest every time  but if the closet isn't the way u want to go than there are all kinds of small compact boxes u can build if u Google it im sure u will find a bunch good luck peace


----------



## lilbudd (May 29, 2007)

thanks sticky budz.. im growing under my stars so i guess i wouldnt need a box. i could just section of a part with a blanket or sumthing i guess. Do u no ur friends setup? like how many lumens?


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (May 31, 2007)

I turned my tv stand into a veg box and I've been growing in there. Works great for veg. Flowering will be done in my closet where they'll have more room. 

If you did some LST or other methods to keep the plants short I'm sure you could veg and flower from the same box. Just change out the type of CFLs and you're good. For veg you want bulbs with a 6500k color temp. It has more blue spectrum. For flower you want the 2700k bulbs that are more orange and have more red spectrum. CFLs will work fine for the whole thing. 

Here's a pic of my grow cab. Works great and it's easy to do.

I have 5 plants in there. The box size is something like 30" H x 24" W x 15" D.


----------



## stoner 420 (Jun 1, 2007)

just some info for you lilbudd i just got 2 1\2 ozs useing cfls i had a box built that was like 2 square ft and i grew two plants i had about 10000 lumens per\sqft use cool white for veg and soft white for flower and just pack the lights on them as they grow....... hope this helps u


----------



## lilbudd (Jun 1, 2007)

haha alittle but how many plants did u grow?

Also, I'm doing a cross between a grow box and grow closet. I'm growing under stairs, so it slowly tapers down. but that shouldnt be much of a problem. The dimensions are 4ft high x 4 ft wide x 10 feet deep (keep in mind it slowly tapers down). Also i would veg with fluros, but i was wondering can i flower with them. and if so how much lumens for like 4 plants. Also can u do SOG with fluros? Thanks guys!


----------

